# Not GR related: GSD rescue closing in TX



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Texas German shepherd Rescue "Camp Wolfgang" closing Oct 30, 2009*

http://www.examiner.com/x-2111-Taco...herd-Rescue-Camp-Wolfgang-closing-Oct-30-2009

*
*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How sad, but not at all surprising in today's economy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

200 dogs?????? How on earth have they cared for them??? So very sad.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is awful. They even have one named Spirit that is a bi color long hair!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Texas*

I emld. a lady I know from the lab forum and she lives in Texas.
I hope she spreads the word about these beautiful dogs!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Has anyone considered contacting the Houston SPCA? I have no idea where Ennis is in relationship to Houston, But I know Houston covers a huge area!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

CHAM

GREAT idea!
Ennis is about 3 hours from Houston.
I did a mapquest

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Ennis&1s=tx&2c=Houston&2s=tx


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ennis is just south of Dallas


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ennis is much closer to Dallas than Houston. This alert has gone viral--I've gotten about 25 emails about this already this week. It's been on www.readlarrypowell.com and I have a hunch that Mr. Swanson, the founder of Camp Wolfgang has already contacted a lot of animal rescues here in Dallas, given he used to be a named partner in Dallas' largest law firm in the early 80s (Johnson & Swanson) and has a ton of contacts in the rescue and legal communities. I suspect the dogs that don't have a biting/aggression history will be taken in by other rescues. The ones that are at risk of being put in the shelters or euthanized are probably the ones with biting/aggression issues. If memory serves me right Camp Wolfgang took in several of those and attempted rehabilitiation. Many of the shepherds are trained according to the website--in what I'm not sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Update After 50 Adoptions This Weekend*

http://www.the33tv.com/news/kdaf-camp-wolfgang-closure,0,4094466.story
According to the news report 50 dogs were adopted out this weekend. It mentions that Swanson hopes Operation Kindness, a large rescue group in Carrollton TX (Dallas suburb) will step up and revive Camp Wolfgang. He also mentions shipping the remaining dogs to other rescues across the country. I sure hope one of these things happens!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

Geez that is just wonderful 50 adoptions!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Update as of Oct 14*

According to readlarrypowell.com blog Camp Wolfgang has adopted out all but 6 of the dogs that have some issues. Other arrangements are being made for these dogs too.


----------

